# 41 New Coronavirus Cases Found on Quarantined Ship



## Robert59 (Feb 7, 2020)

When will this ever end? When everybody's dead?  

Death toll in China rises to 636 

Japan on Friday reported 41 new cases of a virus on a cruise ship that's been quarantined in Yokohama harbor while the death toll in mainland China rose to 636, including a doctor who got in trouble with authorities for sounding an early warning about the disease threat.  

https://www.newser.com/story/286645/41-more-coronavirus-cases-detected-on-cruise-ship.html


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

When you keep everybody on board ship of course it’s going to spread within that type of environment there should be some kind of containment transfer and hospital isolation.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> When you keep everybody on board ship of course it’s going to spread within that type of environment there should be some kind of containment transfer and hospital isolation.


I read where they examine some and release them if clear.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I read where they examine some and release them if clear.


Hopefully they’re following an incubation period.


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2020)

The Corona Cruise - now boarding.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm sorry. All you have to do is mention "coronavirus" and people go hysterically running around. It's not the Black Death. You don't dissolve if you come in contact with the virus. Do people die, who get the virus? Yes. Each year in the US, ten-twenty  thousand die from complications from the flu.  And nearly a million, who got it,  didn't. Yes, we have to use basic hygiene to prevent the spread, but we don't need to become unhinged over it. So far over 30,000  known cases of the virus, and about 600 may have died from complications.


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sorry. All you have to do is mention "coronavirus" and people go hysterically running around. It's not the Black Death. You don't dissolve if you come in contact with the virus. Do people die, who get the virus? Yes. Each year in the US, ten-twenty  thousand die from complications from the flu.  And nearly a million, who got it,  didn't. Yes, we have to use basic hygiene to prevent the spread, but we don't need to become unhinged over it. So far over 30,000  known cases of the virus, and about 600 may have died from complications.


People tend to accept whatever figures are shoved down our throats.  And (contrary to popular belief), the "experts" are often wrong:
https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...r-being-misdiagnosed-with-the-flu-family-says


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Coronavirus 2019-nCoV Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Duster (Feb 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> The Corona Cruise - now boarding.


Book now for your exciting "Ultimate Cruise to Nowhere".
Get a premium cabin with balcony to watch port activity and to work on that tan.
You'll be one of the first to know when medical personal arrive in ambulances.
Don't worry about annoying virus updates~we guarantee to have an information blackout on all media devices in place at all times.
Room service available 24 hours a day~not our regular food service, but sandwiches, salads, cereal, and fruit will be available.
We can deliver corona beer, wine and mixed drinks to your cabin anytime, for an additional charge.  Please remember to generously tip your servers.
Watch a variety of movies on demand on your in cabin television. 
Watch tour movies that show you all the great things your could have done and seen in ports, if we had been able to go to them.
The workout rooms, pools, hot tubs, dining areas, shows, bars, night clubs, casinos, and spa will stay closed for your safety, the entire time you're with us.
Reserve your exclusive getaway now and get 30% off you next Corona Cruise. Limited time offer.


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2020)

Suspicion theory time.

I suspect China of developing this virus to use as a biological weapon. Testing the spread & effect before announcing that this new virus existed.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Knight said:


> Suspicion theory time.
> 
> I suspect China of developing this virus to use as a biological weapon. Testing the spread & effect before announcing that this new virus existed.


I have a friend that was in the U.S. Navy that said the same thing.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 10, 2020)

More News, 
*40,000 coronavirus cases may be 'tip of the iceberg' as death toll nears 1,000*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ip-iceberg-death-toll-nears-1-000/4711497002/


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 13, 2020)

A cruise ship that had been turned away by five separate countries over concerns someone on board may have the COVID-19 coronavirus docked on Thursday in Cambodia to the cheers of hundreds on board. The MS Westerdam was carrying 1,455 passengers and 802 and docked in Sihanonukville in the evening after being anchored offshore early in the morning to allow Cambodian officials to board the vessel and collect samples from passengers with any signs of ill health or flu-like symptoms. Fluid samples from 20 people were sent by helicopter to Cambodia's capital for virus tests. The Westerdam is calling for a postponement of people disembarking as they are still waiting for test results. For more info, please go to https://globalnews.ca/news/6541991/ca... Subscribe to Global News Channel HERE: http://bit.ly/20fcXDc Like Global News on Facebook HERE: http://bit.ly/255GMJQ Follow Global News on Twitter HERE: http://bit.ly/1Toz8mt Follow Global News on Instagram HERE: https://bit.ly/2QZaZIB #GlobalNews #Coronavirus #CoronavirusOutbreak

MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER LIVES IN CAMBODIA!!!! I'm a nervous wreck here.....although I've heard that its mostly folks over 40 that don't survive due to the weakening of the immune system which leads to severe pneumonia.....she's only 34.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2020)

Steve Bannon was on Firing Line last night and hinted  the virus is intentional by China but the host interrupted before he could elaborate. Not that I agree because it is going to hammer their economy and as a result other economies ours included.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm sorry. All you have to do is mention "coronavirus" and people go hysterically running around. It's not the Black Death. You don't dissolve if you come in contact with the virus. Do people die, who get the virus? Yes. Each year in the US, ten-twenty  thousand die from complications from the flu.  And nearly a million, who got it,  didn't. Yes, we have to use basic hygiene to prevent the spread, but we don't need to become unhinged over it. So far over 30,000  known cases of the virus, and about 600 may have died from complications.


I just posted this reply in another thread but I actually originally meant it as a reply to you Fuzzbuddy. 
Having had a career as a Disease Intervention Specialist for the state of N.J.’s, I remember when we were first notified about the HIV/AIDS virus. The head honchos came up from the state capital to tell us about a form of cancer, Kaposis sarcoma that presented simultaneously on the east and west coasts in two young gay men. CDC Epidemiologists were concerned and suspicious because KS was usually found in older people. At first I didn’t understand why our bosses thought it was important enough to make the trip up to talk to our staff about cancer since we followed up on STDs. Turns out the subjects had developed AIDS due to the HIV virus which wound up spreading rapidly, as you know. We lost all of our gay (fairly young) patients to the disease.

Some are not taking the Corona virus seriously when I think they should. After all, this is an *airborne* infection, whereas HIV is only transmittable via bodily fluids and look how widespread that became. Hearing about the amount of health workers sickened by this virus, let alone how quickly it's spread already, is a scary thing....my viewpoint as a former epidemiologist. I just hope it doesn’t come to the point it did in the series Containment. But could the show have been yet another example of fiction becoming fact?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> People tend to accept whatever figures are shoved down our throats.  And (contrary to popular belief), the "experts" are often wrong:
> https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...r-being-misdiagnosed-with-the-flu-family-says


And sometimes the statistics underestimate the incidence of diseases for various reasons.  There could be a problem with reporting or some people don't go to (or can't afford) doctor and hospital visits.


----------

